# Kegerator setup options - Melbourne



## adzr (27/11/13)

Hi all,

I'm a long time beer lover but new to homebrew and am looking to get straight in to kegging with a kegerator. (I know you can convert regular fridges but I won't be going down this path for a few reasons). I've been doing a lot of research on what to get, where to buy and what to to look out for when buying a kegerator/keg setup, and am unsure of which route to take. Note I'm from Melbourne.

I was wondering what your thoughts are on buying a kegerator from the following places:
- Pinnacle wholesalers (3 font/tap $495 + $46 delivery)
- Grain & Grape (3 front/tap $635)
- Keg King
- One Stop Bar Shop (says they upgrade a lot of the fittings/valves to Stainless Steel and/or better quality components)

I am looking for a 3 font/3 tap setup with a tower cooling fan to keep the beer cold all the way to the glass. I'll also need all the connectors, hoses, valves, gas bottle, 19 L kegs, etc. to go with it.

I am happy to spend more money on better components IF it does equate to an increase in quality (ie. better beer and/or significantly longer component life), as I would ideally like to buy everything and then have very little, if anything, to upgrade over the next 10+ years. I've heard some people say the cheaper components aren't very good (especially the standard taps the kegerators come with) but then others say that they work perfectly and have had no issues. So I'm confused on what to think and if it's worth spending $300-500 more on supposedly better components.

Another option I've heard people recommend is to buy the kegerator on its own, and then buy separately all your own valves, fittings, connectors, hoses, fonts, taps etc. Then you don't waste money on the cheaper components that you just have to replace in 12 months anyway. This sounds good in theory, but again not sure where the best place to buys these are, and I could see it becoming quite messy and a hassle.

Any recommendations/suggestions on the above would be greatly appreciated by this newbie 

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Fents (27/11/13)

I just brought a Keg King one. Comes with everything you need. Throw the plastic taps that come with it away and fit 3 new perlick's from cheekypeak brewery in Sydney.

The perlick's cost a fair bit of extra coin but god damn they are the best beer taps i have ever used.

I also got the fan kit from keg king and i think its great, keep's the font nice and cold complete with condensation if that's your thing.


----------



## Fents (27/11/13)

Also Keg King have a new model coming out in about Jan/Feb 2014 i think. The fridge is ALL stainless (no plastic), looks mint! Real industrial/kitchen looking.

Holds 4 kegs too i believe, i tried to buy the prototype model they had in the shop but they couldnt let it go as they were still testing it.


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/13)

adzr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a long time beer lover but new to homebrew and am looking to get straight in to kegging with a kegerator. (I know you can convert regular fridges but I won't be going down this path for a few reasons). I've been doing a lot of research on what to get, where to buy and what to to look out for when buying a kegerator/keg setup, and am unsure of which route to take. Note I'm from Melbourne.


Mind if I ask your reasons for not going a converted fridge?
I've been using a converted fridge for the last 2 and a bit years and I much prefer it to my mate's keg king kegerator (the hops, icepack and zooper dooper storage in the freezer was a big bonus)
I'm in the process of building a keezer at the moment only to increase my storage space from 2 kegs to 6 kegs at a time


----------



## boonchu (27/11/13)

A decent H/B store will upgrade the hardware by just charging the price difference.
ie upgrade to perlick 525ss should only be about $35 - 40 a tap

more than likely grain and grape , keg king and one stop are all selling the keg king model

you will also want to upgrade the drip tray to a ss wrap around as the plastic one supplied only fits the single tap tower properly, the double and tripple towers need the collar to sit on top of the drip tray to fit properly


----------



## boonchu (27/11/13)

You could easy make one like this, takes 6 kegs with 4 on tap


----------



## nu_brew (27/11/13)

Hey Boonchu what size freezer is that? It looks like the perfect size for me.


----------



## tavas (27/11/13)

Fents said:


> Also Keg King have a new model coming out in about Jan/Feb 2014 i think. The fridge is ALL stainless (no plastic), looks mint! Real industrial/kitchen looking.
> 
> Holds 4 kegs too i believe, i tried to buy the prototype model they had in the shop but they couldnt let it go as they were still testing it.


Any idea what the cost of that new puppy would be?


----------



## boonchu (27/11/13)

Its a 200L prossmo from masters Nu-brew
$300 brand new when I bought it.
Has a 200ml high extension collar to allow 2 full size kegs to sit on the compressor step
With a huon pine front.


----------



## nu_brew (27/11/13)

Cheers Boonchu! 300 is pretty cheap for a brand new freezer! I'm looking for something in the 200litre region, with 3 or 4 taps.


----------



## maldridge (28/11/13)

I've got a Keg King kegerator and I'll put in my 2c.

For ease of use and no messing around, the pre made kegerator is a good option. Buying direct from KK is also beneficial as you can save on GST paying cash.

Also, for all those saying DITCH THE TAPS, GET PERLICKSKSKSKSK!!!1111 ... yeh sure if you have the extra cash go ahead and do that at the same time. But I've had no problems with my taps, and I've had my kegerator nearly 12 months. They are due for a good break down and cleaning which I might do this weekend, but really they will do the job just fine until you decide to upgrade.


----------



## JDW81 (28/11/13)

adzr said:


> I was wondering what your thoughts are on buying a kegerator from the following places:
> - Pinnacle wholesalers (3 font/tap $495 + $46 delivery)
> - Grain & Grape (3 front/tap $635)
> - Keg King
> - One Stop Bar Shop (says they upgrade a lot of the fittings/valves to Stainless Steel and/or better quality components)


AFAIK the KK and G&G kegerators are the same.


----------



## boonchu (28/11/13)

maldridge said:


> I've got a Keg King kegerator and I'll put in my 2c. For ease of use and no messing around, the pre made kegerator is a good option. Buying direct from KK is also beneficial as you can save on GST paying cash. Also, for all those saying DITCH THE TAPS, GET PERLICKSKSKSKSK!!!1111 ... yeh sure if you have the extra cash go ahead and do that at the same time. But I've had no problems with my taps, and I've had my kegerator nearly 12 months. They are due for a good break down and cleaning which I might do this weekend, but really they will do the job just fine until you decide to upgrade.


Maldridge do you have the partial plastic taps or the full plastic ones?


----------



## Donske (29/11/13)

I've got a Keg King kegerator and I'll put in my 2c.

For ease of use and no messing around, the pre made kegerator is a good option. Buying direct from KK is also beneficial as you can save on GST paying cash.

Also, for all those saying DITCH THE TAPS, GET PERLICKSKSKSKSK!!!1111 ... yeh sure if you have the extra cash go ahead and do that at the same time. But I've had no problems with my taps, and I've had my kegerator nearly 12 months. They are due for a good break down and cleaning which I might do this weekend, but really they will do the job just fine until you decide to upgrade.


You're lucky then mate (or I'm unlucky), I got 3 months out if the plastic taps before they stopped sealing, gone with 4 perlicks now and regret not getting them to start with.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/11/13)

Donske said:


> You're lucky then mate (or I'm unlucky), I got 3 months out if the plastic taps before they stopped sealing, gone with 4 perlicks now and regret not getting them to start with.


I've only got one tap which was the brumpy style on the long shank from KK and I had it stick and gum up once but that was because I changed a keg and didn't clean my lines during the changeover and left it sitting (no starsan spray at the end of the session like I usually do)... pulled it apart and a good PBW soak, then applied food grade lube in the right places and it's been going solid ever since, no leaks, no gumming, no sticking.

I'll upgrade to Perlicks one day, but sometimes you don't always need the best of the best to serve a purpose and function.


----------



## boonchu (29/11/13)

The new ones are all plastic and really do a disservice to k k and their kegerators.


----------



## toolio666 (30/11/13)

I know OP didn't mention but a mate sent me some pics of a kegerator available at Costco. You need to become a member, but could be worth it...

Does anyone have any idea if they're any good or had a look over them? 

Looks to have a single tap, beer lines & a regulator


----------



## J.T (30/11/13)

> Mind if I ask your reasons for not going a converted fridge?
> I've been using a converted fridge for the last 2 and a bit years and I much prefer it to my mate's keg king kegerator (the hops, icepack and zooper dooper storage in the freezer was a big bonus)


I went down this path too. I was lucky enough to score a newish 520L upside-down frost free fridge for not much.
It fits 6 kegs and I'm currently awaiting a two more taps to arrive from the US to make 6, taps are at a perfect height, easy to get kegs in and out, no condensation problems that I've heard about with keezers, freezer space etc.


----------



## Edak (30/11/13)

toolio666 said:


> I know OP didn't mention but a mate sent me some pics of a kegerator available at Costco. You need to become a member, but could be worth it...
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if they're any good or had a look over them?
> Looks to have a single tap, beer lines & a regulator


A new player on the market! Nice find, I don't know how I missed it when I went to costco last...


----------



## raz7au (30/11/13)

toolio666 said:


> I know OP didn't mention but a mate sent me some pics of a kegerator available at Costco. You need to become a member, but could be worth it...
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if they're any good or had a look over them?
> Looks to have a single tap, beer lines & a regulator


ANy idea what price they were asking?
Looks good to me.


----------



## toolio666 (30/11/13)

$499.99


----------



## Edak (30/11/13)

$499.99

I would have put a smart arse comment in there like "its in front of your face if you actually liked at the photo"


----------



## zarniwoop (1/12/13)

Out of interest other than the cost of the fridge what's the cost of building one?


----------



## MastersBrewery (1/12/13)

zarniwoop said:


> Out of interest other than the cost of the fridge what's the cost of building one?


Depends what your comparing to, I picked up a chest freezer for $120, I will in the long run end up with 6 taps hanging off it. Now to get a a similar setup I would need 2 Keg King setups with three taps on each, so nearly $1200 with basic taps, probably more.

So conservatively $100each Fc Perlics with shanks. $60 for timber for collar.$120 Disconnects . $20 Temp controller. Haven't sorted drip tray.

Note I will have room in the keezer for a further 6-8 kegs, and I already have half of this gear in my current setup.

I will probably later clad the top and make other mods, biggest advantage for me is to have kegs chilling well before they go on tap, and still have all taps loaded


----------



## adzr (1/12/13)

Thanks for all the feedback and help on this guys. I've gone and bought a home brew kit from Grain and Grape, and will be placing an order with Cheeky Peak tomorrow to send down the kegerator with upgraded taps (3 x 545 perlicks), upgraded font, tower fan and a few other things. Once you factor in the upgrades Cheeky Peak were by far the cheapest, and they were very knowledgeable and helpful. Delivery is only $42 to Melbourne. Thanks for the tip on that one, Fents!

Speaking of the home brew kit, there were a few components in there that aren't mentioned in the instructions/explained how to use properly, and the guy at G&G didn't mention either. I've attached a photo of them, was hoping that one of you guys would know what they are and how to use them?

- One is a thermometer, sounds dumb but I'm not sure where you're supposed to put it? It's flimsy and almost like it should be stuck on or something. Do you just dip it in the top of the fermenter to check the temp of the beer? To do that would require unscrewing the lid though.
- The long thing I have no idea what it is
- Same for the small plastic cap type thing
- The syringe I'm not sure what that's used for?

Thanks guys.










sp0rk said:


> Mind if I ask your reasons for not going a converted fridge?


There's a few reasons: 1. I didn't have an old fridge lying around, so would have to buy one anyway. 2. Got a few other things on at the moment so right now didn't want to spend the extra time converting a regular fridge - just wanted it to "work" 3. 3 beers on tap is more than enough for me so didn't need to convert those big chest freezers, 4. It'll be living in the kitchen and I think the KK kegerator will look nice with everything else.


----------



## boonchu (2/12/13)

The "long thing" is a bottling wand it goes inside the tap outlet and you put it in the bottle and press up against the spring to open the valve and fill the bottle.
The thermometer goes on your fermenter as an approx. indicator of temperature.
The small thing is a sediment reducer it goes in the back of the tap before you screw it in with the little opening facing up, you dont realy need to use this. 
The syringe may be for using licoriche extract or liquid dry enzyme.


----------



## maxim0200 (2/12/13)

zarniwoop said:


> Out of interest other than the cost of the fridge what's the cost of building one?


From scratch it will cost you about $1k+, those KK kegerators and the like are cheap BUT they are missing a fair bit, just to name afew:
Gas $250 for 6kg
Disconnects, 20$ apair x 3 =$60
Proper taps, as much as you want to spend.
Kegs, $60ea x3 = $180
+ shipping that would get your 3 tap model to the $1K mark.

I personaly went the route of an aldi chest freezer, I liked the fact that you can open it up and eaisly rearrange your beer without dumping out all your cold air onto your feet.
And you can buy proper aussie made floryte taps instead of those crappy yank taps :lol: h34r:


----------



## Yob (2/12/13)

(Andale) Floryte :beerbang:

I picked up 2 of those at a trash and treasure for $2 each and they have never missed a beat, barely even drip. That got my fridge conversion well under 1k, the most expensive part was the snaplocks from Andale but well worth it IMO


----------



## sp0rk (2/12/13)

maxim0200 said:


> From scratch it will cost you about $1k+, those KK kegerators and the like are cheap BUT they are missing a fair bit, just to name afew: Gas $250 for 6kg Disconnects, 20$ apair x 3 =$60 Proper taps, as much as you want to spend. Kegs, $60ea x3 = $180 + shipping that would get your 3 tap model to the $1K mark. I personaly went the route of an aldi chest freezer, I liked the fact that you can open it up and eaisly rearrange your beer without dumping out all your cold air onto your feet. And you can buy proper aussie made floryte taps instead of those crappy yank taps :lol: h34r:


IF you're buying all brand new
Or if you're like me and you're awesome at getting bargains, about $300
Free fridge on freecycle
kegs for $40 if you look around
2 andale DA taps on ebay for $40 each, they only need a service kit now 2 years after I bought them
shanks and connectors for said taps were $40 from a forum member
co2 fire extinguisher $20 at my local tip shop
refill for the extinguisher was $50
and disconnects were as you said about $20 a pair
my fridge fits 2 kegs so all up it was around a touch over $300


----------



## zarniwoop (2/12/13)

Thanks guys very informative.

What's with the fire extinguisher? I've seen references to this but I'm still flaky on the details? (I.e. what type of extinguisher, does it need an adapter, who fills them etc?)


----------



## sp0rk (2/12/13)

zarniwoop said:


> Thanks guys very informative.
> 
> What's with the fire extinguisher? I've seen references to this but I'm still flaky on the details? (I.e. what type of extinguisher, does it need an adapter, who fills them etc?)


any CO2 extinguisher with a 1/4" npt outlet will work, otherwise you're going to need an adapter
Some people say to store them upside if you haven't had the internal dip tube removed so it doesn't suck up liquid CO2 from the bottom of the cylinder
However I've never had this happen, but I might just be lucky
Extinguishers are filled with industrial grade CO2, but opinions on what this means vary some say it just means the tank that they're filled from isn't certified to be completely clean but it's never bothered me
I have a source that fills mine as it's a legal pressure vessel, so there aren't any legal troubles with him filling it AS LONG as it's within the certified dates (5 years for extinguishers, 10 for CO2 cylinders)
Though some people aren't keen on filling them, you might have to look around to find someone else to do it
Perhaps ask some people local to you if anyone knows a store that will fill them for you and ask your LHBS, they might be willing to do it, otherwise you'll just have to go through a fire safety place


----------



## zarniwoop (2/12/13)

Thanks, worth investigating.

I wonder if this is possible with scuba cylinders....? I've got a couple hanging around....

They're not normally filled with CO2 though


----------



## zarniwoop (2/12/13)

zarniwoop said:


> I wonder if this is possible with scuba cylinders....? I've got a couple hanging around....


 After some quick research unsurprisingly this turns out to be a bad idea... apparently the mixture of water vapor left over from the air in the tank combined with the CO2 will result in an acidic compound that will corrode the tank.

(Oh and plenty of warnings about accidentally diving with CO2 instead of air etc etc)


----------



## sp0rk (2/12/13)

zarniwoop said:


> apparently the mixture of water vapor left over from the air in the tank combined with the CO2 will result in an acidic compound that will corrode the tank.


I would dare say that's Carbonic Acid
That's the tangy flavour/feeling in soda water


----------



## adzr (2/12/13)

Thanks boonchu. Some interesting topics here, wouldn't have thought to use a fire extinguisher.

On the topic of CO2, what are people's thoughts on multiple regulators? From what I've read this doesn't seem common, but I would have thought it to be almost essential to be able to have different pressures to each keg due to different styles having different optimal carbonation levels.

Additionally, you can then have some kegs that are ready at serving pressure, and then have other kegs being force carbed shortcut style at 30psi if you so desired.

What are your thoughts on this? And is there a type of reg or multi reg setup that's recommended for this?


----------



## Camo6 (2/12/13)

I bought a micromatic dual gauge regulator as craftbrewer had an add on reg for this purpose. Haven't got round to buying one yet and not sure if they still sell them but would be perfect for serving english ales/wheats/soda water etc without having to turn taps on and off like I do now.


----------



## maxim0200 (3/12/13)

Im quite tempted to add another regulator so i can have a soda on a dedicated ball lock at 35psi.
I believe you can add as any regulators on as you want.




sp0rk said:


> IF you're buying all brand new
> Or if you're like me and you're awesome at getting bargains, about $300
> Free fridge on freecycle
> kegs for $40 if you look around
> ...


Well done mate thats a bargin!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/13)

Yep you can, also I believe it needs to flow from highest pressure at the bottle tonlowest pressure off last regulatot. Easily rectified if you forget this by swapping the d/cs around on the kegs


----------



## adzr (3/12/13)

Yeah I knew you can do this, I was more wondering how necessary it is, and if there is a certain type/brand that's recommended? To those who have done kegging for a while and keg a variety of styles of beer/cider etc., how crucial/advantageous/handy is it to have the ability to have different pressures in each keg?



DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Yep you can, also I believe it needs to flow from highest pressure at the bottle tonlowest pressure off last regulatot. Easily rectified if you forget this by swapping the d/cs around on the kegs


I believe that you can also get regs with an additional bypass outlet, so that you can hook another reg to it so that this 2nd reg gets fed with the CO2 bottle pressure, not that of the reg before it. Not 100% sure so don't quote me, but I think you can.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/12/13)

I'd say that is not worth any extra dollars tips be charged because it is simple to just connect the gas in order of pressure reduction surely?


----------



## adzr (6/12/13)

DJ - If I understand what you've said correctly, yes it's not that big of an advantage, saves you from having to disconnect lines if the second or subsequent kegs are at a higher pressure than the one connected to the primary regulator. You wouldn't pay tonnes more for it, but if it's an extra $5-10 I'd pay for it.

Btw guys I've got my first brew in the fermenter now (a cider actually), and I'll be starting up two beers over the next couple of weeks, but I have a small problem. Soon I will have two brews in the kegerator ready for drinking, and the third brew will be fermenting (I only have 2 fermenters). My problem is that while the two ready brews are in the kegerator, I won't be able to temperature control my 3rd fermenting brew, because I'll have no fridge free, and it will be necessary to temp control because I'll need to keep it between 18-22 Deg C, and by that time we'll be well in to summer and there'll be 30-40 degree days in there. So I was going to take the 2 finished kegs out of the kegerator and put the fermenting beer in there, set it to 19 Deg and leave it for a week (and yes, sacrifice drinking the finished beer for a week). My question is, is there any problem in taking out the finished kegs, leaving them at ambient temperature for a week without any gas pressure, and then once the 3rd brew is finished fermenting, put the two finished kegs back in the kegerator, hook the gas up again, and resume drinking? I'm not sure if the drastic change in temperature and not having them hooked up to the gas for a week would ruin them so I couldn't get them back to a drinkable condition? And if it's ok to do this, how much time would it take to re-carbonate them?

Thanks.


----------

